# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 3 )



## ripjack13 (Jan 15, 2017)

*What project/field do you lack experience in, but would like to try someday?

*


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and his pet Moose too...


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jan 15, 2017)

I'd like to build something flat ish. Like some furniture instead of round.
I kinda suck at it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 15, 2017)

WOMEN

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 15, 2017)

I've never used a wood lathe.
Might give it a go sometime

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 15, 2017)

Tclem said:


> WOMEN


Yer considerin a sex change???  Oh my please NO pictures....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 15, 2017)

Brink said:


> I've never used a wood lathe.
> Might give it a go sometime


Don't bother lathes are worthless- mine just sits there and does nothin....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 15, 2017)

Male exotic dancer, oh, wait, woodworking?


Inlay work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 15, 2017)

Have to agree with @Schroedc Inlay work is on my list- carving also

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 15, 2017)

espionage

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CWS (Jan 15, 2017)

Flatwork.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 15, 2017)

I'll probably give segmenting a try at some point.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 15, 2017)

While I've worked with wood most of my adult life in some form (including firewood), it's been just the past few years that I have begun to focus on woodworking as a hobby. This year I hope to cross off the list cutting boards and pepper mills. I am developing a project list that includes furniture, shop cabinets, and game boards. I really lack experience in most facets of woodworking, except I've used saws of every variety all my life. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jan 15, 2017)

Flat work in general. I have a lot of the tools, but just haven't taken the plunge.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 15, 2017)

Luthiery and joinery.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 15, 2017)

I would have to say flat work...I suck at measurements

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 15, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Don't bother lathes are worthless- mine just sits there and does nothin....



Just send it to me an I am sure I could put it to work

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 15, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Just send it to me an I am sure I could put it to work



If you were closer I would make you a very good deal on it. I would be better off with a little lathe...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 15, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Have to agree with @Schroedc Inlay work is on my list- carving also


How about turning?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 15, 2017)

Tclem said:


> How about turning?


No it is you that are talking about coming out of closet and turning into a women. I am fine with being the

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Jan 15, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> If you were closer I would make you a very good deal on it. I would be better off with a little lathe...



If you're gonna neglect a tool, it's better if it's a small tool?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 15, 2017)

DKMD said:


> If you're gonna neglect a tool, it's better if it's a small tool?



I would expect it would be a good tool and do something. I have provided this lathe a good home and the damn thing just sits there like 400 lbs of raw steel....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 15, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> espionage



The name's Beam, Jim Beam



DKMD said:


> I'll probably give segmenting a try at some point.



That was what I was going to say. 



Lou Currier said:


> I would have to say flat work...I suck at measurements



Stop cutting off the first 3 inches of everything that measures and you will be fine...


Since Doc stole my answer I will go with marquetry...

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 15, 2017)

Kind of a toss up between Brain Surgery and Rocket Science.

Every day is a new adventure, not a matter of where to start, it's more a matter of where's it going to stop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 15, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Kind of a toss up between Brain Surgery and Rocket Science.
> 
> Every day is a new adventure, not a matter of where to start, it's more a matter of where's it going to stop.


And Golf... Don't forget Golf...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 15, 2017)

I tried that once... Barack Obama I ain't. Only hole I enjoyed was the 19th! No logic in chasing a little ball around a pasture with a club.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 15, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> I tried that once... Barack Obama I ain't. Only hole I enjoyed was the 19th! No logic in chasing a little ball around a pasture with a club.


There are little balls in golf? I thought it was drive a cart around a field until this gal brings you a frosty beverage...





That is it! I am not moving, you mainlanders don't know how to play golf...

She has the best "Tips" in her job.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 15, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> There are little balls in golf? I thought it was drive a cart around a field until this gal brings you a frosty beverage...
> 
> View attachment 120443


Suddenly, I find myself wondering where I left my clubs...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 15, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> There are little balls in golf? I thought it was drive a cart around a field until this gal brings you a frosty beverage...
> 
> View attachment 120443
> 
> That is it! I am not moving, you mainlanders don't know how to play golf...



Is that bruce jenner?' Yikes!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 15, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Suddenly, I find myself wondering where I left my clubs...


It's better to wonder where you left your clubs than where you left your balls

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 15, 2017)

Anything involving real joinery -- cabinetry, end tables, etc. -- and custom pen boxes.

I've made a few flat things, but nothing that involved making a dovetail or using fancy hinges.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 15, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Is that bruce jenner?' Yikes!!


Nope, @Tclem

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kweinert (Jan 15, 2017)

Inlay and/or veneering. I have so many ideas and so little time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 15, 2017)

For me-- flatwork, cutting boards, clocks-- have some ideas.
I have machines that have been idled for too long-- now if I can just find that _timestretcher....
_
As for golf-- the clubs are where I left'em ~ 7 yrs ago preserved in sanding dust.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 15, 2017)

Tclem said:


> WOMEN




Women... That's plural... as in - more than one???


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 15, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Women... That's plural... as in - more than one???


He goes more for the Pokemon approach with Women...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 15, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Women... That's plural... as in - more than one???


Hey I need 10 to keep up with me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 15, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Hey I need 10 to keep up with me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 15, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Hey I need 10 to keep up with me


What could you possibly be doing that would require 10 women to keep up with you? AND! Why would you do anything that required 10 women? I am out numbered and I only live with my wife. She takes her shirt off and gets 2 votes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 15, 2017)

I've got a ton to learn in turning, that's my focus right now. Want to try some peppermills, bowls, hollow forms. Really want to do some segmenting turnings also. 

As for my golf clubs, right where I left them: with my cousin about 15 years ago. Now I just drive around in the cart, drink beer and watch my friends play. Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 15, 2017)

Tony said:


> I've got a ton to learn in turning, that's my focus right now. Want to try some peppermills, bowls, hollow forms. Really want to do some segmenting turnings also.
> 
> As for my golf clubs, right where I left them: with my cousin about 15 years ago. Now I just drive around in the cart, drink beer and watch my friends play. Tony


And by friends you mean the beer cart girl? Finally a mainlander that knows how to play golf... Little balls... I scoff @rocky1 and his little balls. Texas knows how the game is played!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 15, 2017)

Intarsia and marquetry.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 15, 2017)

Maybe that was my problem, I was hangin out with two old gray haired farts. Although I can't imagine my game improving any with company of that nature.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 15, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Maybe that was my problem, I was hangin out with two old gray haired farts. Although I can't imagine my game improving any with company of that nature.



You would not care though.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 15, 2017)

You don't know how damn bad my game was! If it got any worse, which it no doubt would trying to shoot while looking at scenery elsewhere, I'd probably still be on the front 9 if I hadn't run out of golf balls by now.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 15, 2017)

Hanging out, we have laws against that. Project, to find the basement floor, unbury the lathe, re-wire it and do something. And the other part, to have my mind work again like before marriage...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 16, 2017)

I agre with @woodtickgreg and will add turning ,boxes and cutting boards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 16, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> And the other part, to have my mind work again like before marriage...


Good luck with that part! I seriously think they damage us for life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 16, 2017)

Design and build boxes ... using different jointery methods.. and learn to be better at bowl turning ...
would like to start stabilizing..
Learning how to do my own resin casting is also on my list ...

And I never ever ever wanted to play golf .., would have interfered with my other vices

Reactions: Like 1


----------

